# Tove Jansson illustrations of The Hobbit



## Mr.Underhill (May 22, 2022)

Mainly known for Moomins comic strips and author of it. But she also illustrated other works including The Hobbit.
I read "according to reddit, so source is questionable" but that reason Gollum looks like this, is because the first edition didnt have (small slimy creature) reference.

But curious to what you think. Probably more illustrations like this though


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 22, 2022)

Some of hers have appeared here:








Tolkien Book Covers


I was leafing through my copy of 'The Book of Lost Tales II' earlier and was really struck by its cover - It's a picture by Roger Garland of the Fall of Gondolin and shows the Walls of Gondolin being attacked by Tolkien's earlier 'mechanical' dragons and a swarm of orcs coming out of the...




www.thetolkienforum.com





Along with those of many other illustrators, of course. IIRC, the rather odd examples of some of the characters were due to the translation available at the time, as you mentioned.


----------



## mazzly (May 23, 2022)

Mr.Underhill said:


> But curious to what you think. Probably more illustrations like this though


Have a peek here, seems to be legit: 


Tove Jansson's »Hobbit« illustrations



There's also a quite recent movie about Tove's life that should be available to watch on YouTube movies:





Trailer (with English subs)


----------

